# New pics of my girls!



## singnatious-8 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a couple Of my plants that Ive been working with in my backyard! there doing good too! Check em Out and tell me what you think!


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 17, 2008)

no pics


----------



## singnatious-8 (Sep 17, 2008)

@ more pics of the girls and more still to come!
Tell Me what you think and let me know because its been kinda hellish with the weather but Im doing my best to keep the growing good!
So comment on them and tell me what you think!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 17, 2008)

and why make two threads in the wrong forum as well?


----------



## singnatious-8 (Sep 18, 2008)

Very clear when you zoom in to check it out! This plant has outgrowing the rest on bud size! So tell me what you think!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

I think its great news.

:rofl:


Maybe it would be nice if you find the correct section and let us see the pictures


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 18, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I think its great news.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm guessing "sing'" is having trouble posting his pictures..:ignore: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20979 <--- "How to"...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html <-- Site rules


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2008)

Im guessing sing is a bot, there is no fluidity to the context, its flat and 'empty' as if standardised pre set comments.


----------



## fatvegan (Oct 9, 2008)

well, i'm gonna pretend they look nice anyways.


----------

